# The CALM Act takes effect.



## Mike Bertelson

Commercial Advertisement Loudness Mitigation Act.

Yes it is as it sounds (pun intended ). The FCC will now regulate the loudness of commercials on TV.

The law goes into effect today.

http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2011/db1213/DOC-311479A1.pdf

It's about bleepin' time! 

Mike


----------



## dpeters11

The rules are adopted, but don't really go into effect next December. Though hopefully we'll see changes sooner.

Though I probably won't notice.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Yeah, I don't understand that part. It was enacted in Sept 2010, signed into law in Dec 2010, the FCC starts enforcement in Dec. 2011 and then the broadcasts have a year after that until they have to comply. :shrug:

Are we saying this caught the broadcasters by surprise...they didn't know it was coming and it takes a year to turn the volume down? :grin:

Mike


----------



## phrelin

Mike Bertelson said:


> Are we saying this caught the broadcasters by surprise...they didn't know it was coming and it takes a year to turn the volume down? :grin:


They lost the remote.:sure:


----------



## Mike Bertelson

phrelin said:


> They lost the remote.:sure:


Ba-Dum-Bump-Crash. :grin:

Seriously though, is there some technical difficulty in turning down the volume? Are commercials on their own hardware that needs...something that costs money and time to install?

I don't get why it should take a year...now that I think about it, could it have something to do with contracts with the advertisers and this gives time for them to run out?

Mike


----------



## Herdfan

We were watching something on TNT and the commercials were ridiculously loud. Don't really notice that much during network shows, but then again I seldom watch commercial as I have a DVR. But coming in and out of FF on TNT was hard. I had to start muting the AVR just before the commercial started and keeping it on mute until we had the actually program back. I want to say it was _Rizzoli & Isles_.


----------



## zxmuffkenxz

I am just glad to hear there is something being done about it. That is the most annoying thing about watching television. With a partially deaf person in our household, I could only imagine how much the neighbors hear when a commercial comes on.


----------



## RySmith

Its about freak'n time!!!


----------



## Kevin F

I feel like this used to be a bigger problem in the recent past. But the past few months or sì, it hasn't been that bad. It was a lot worse on TWC.

Kevin


----------



## Drucifer

Mike Bertelson said:


> Commercial Advertisement Loudness Mitigation Act.
> 
> Yes it is as it sounds (pun intended ). The FCC will now regulate the loudness of commercials on TV.
> 
> *The law goes into effect today.*
> 
> http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2011/db1213/DOC-311479A1.pdf
> 
> It's about bleepin' time!
> 
> Mike


I haven't notice commercials getting louder in awhile. Like always, they clean up their act in order to state that the law was NEVER needed.


----------



## MikeW

I've noticed that this seems to be less of an issue these days. Don't know if it is because the broadcasters did something or I've become an expert on commercial skipping.


----------



## raott

D* used to be one of the biggest offenders but I can't really say I've noticed their commercials being too loud in quite awhile.


----------



## richall01

raott said:


> D* used to be one of the biggest offenders but I can't really say I've noticed their commercials being too loud in quite awhile.


Have you turn on your TV today? Watch Foxbusiness network when the lower banner goes away it's a Directv commercial. Also the local stations need to take note.


----------



## keith_benedict

Herdfan said:


> We were watching something on TNT and the commercials were ridiculously loud. Don't really notice that much during network shows, but then again I seldom watch commercial as I have a DVR. But coming in and out of FF on TNT was hard. I had to start muting the AVR just before the commercial started and keeping it on mute until we had the actually program back. I want to say it was _Rizzoli & Isles_.


Me too! TNT and FX seem to be the biggest offenders.


----------



## Spicoli

It's about time! Just this past weekend I had family over for dinner and we were talking about how loud the commercials were.


----------



## jimstick

I don't know what you guys are watching, but I've had to replace my remote because the volume button is worn out from running the volume down EVERY time a commercial comes on. I, for one, am very happy they are finally doing something about this problem. I don't understand why it is going to take so long; all they have to do is use the same technology they use to make the commercials LOUDER, and REVERSE it. It's probably like Mike Bertelson said, it has to do with contracts.


----------



## CCarncross

My AVR takes care of it....never need to touch the remote volume


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Some of us folks have been waiting for this to be in place for years.

Glad its finally in force, and hopefully enforced.


----------



## hilmar2k

Mike Bertelson said:


> Ba-Dum-Bump-Crash. :grin:
> 
> Seriously though, is there some technical difficulty in turning down the volume? Are commercials on their own hardware that needs...something that costs money and time to install?
> 
> I don't get why it should take a year...now that I think about it, could it have something to do with contracts with the advertisers and this gives time for them to run out?
> 
> Mike


From the pdf:



> As the CALM Act requires, the rules will become effective one year after the date of their adoption, or
> December 13, 2012. This gives stations and MVPDs until this date to be in full compliance. Equally
> important, it provides ample time for programmers and networks to provide their distributors with
> certifications stating the commercials that accompany their programming are fully compliant with these
> rules. These certifications, though not mandatory, will simplify the safe harbor process for all stations
> and MVPDs. While consumer complaints about loud commercials have diminished since 2009, we expect
> that these new rules will reduce loudness complaints still further.


----------



## F1 Fan

If you looked at the press release you will see that Directv is one of the first companies to provide this service and has been doing it for a few months.... thats why most of you havent noticed it being so bad lately.

Apparantly they monitor the db levels of the program and average it out and the commercials have to be within so many db of that so they automatically adjust for it at their end.

Another plus for Directv!


----------



## jpeckinp

phrelin said:


> They lost the remote.:sure:


In the case of Dish I think you meant "Soon".:lol:


----------



## loudo

Been looking forward to this one for a long time. :righton:


----------



## SayWhat?

jimstick said:


> I don't know what you guys are watching, but I've had to replace my remote because the volume button is worn out .....


In my case, it's the mute button. My fingers have learned to anticipate spam and have become very adept at eliminating their associated noise pollution almost instantly.


----------



## lromoda

Not as simple as that. I don't think commercials are turned UP by the broadcaster. Different source material is provided to them at different audio levels. It's about how much headroom is left to avoid saturation and clipping of audio in a given program. Commercials are processed and optimized to be very near peak levels. TV programs, especially ones that are shot live (Gameshows) attenuate the signal to allow headroom to avoid saturation and over-modulation.


----------



## Drucifer

I still notice a volume difference between channels. But not for loudness. I normally have to crankup BBCA for some of their programs.

And this maybe an age thing, but my hearing is not as good as when I first get up. By midnight the volume on my set is third higher.


----------



## billsharpe

Fast Forward or Skip (for recorded shows) and Mute (for live shows) are the most used buttons on my DVR.

The Select button, however, is the one that wore out first, requiring a remote replacement.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Anyone who happened to be watching the "X Factor" program last night on FOX would have heard at least 3-4 commercials that clearly were extra loud and likely violations of this new regulation.


----------



## reber1b

Makes no difference to me -- I havent watched a commorcial since VCR's came on the market. I don't watch sports, so the only thing I ever watch live is 102 Newsmix. Everythig else is recorded or on streaming Netflix.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

reber1b said:


> Makes no difference to me -- I havent watched a commorcial since VCR's came on the market. I don't watch sports, so the only thing I ever watch live is 102 Newsmix. Everythig else is recorded or on streaming Netflix.


Guess there are still some folks who actually watch live TV though....


----------



## loudo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Guess there are still some folks who actually watch live TV though....


What's Live TV??? :lol:


----------



## Marriner

A multi-trillion dollar debt and they are saving us from loud television commercials? Give me a break!


----------



## Retro

Now if we could get something done about the excessive on screen graphics for various channels, promoting upcoming shows, etc... 

It's like: Yes i know the new season of Deadliest Catch is on next, i have a program guide, DVR and don't need a countdown clock in the corner of the screen distracting even more..


----------



## timbuckone

So now I can watch the magic jack commercials at a normal volume? Them were the worst.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Marriner said:


> A multi-trillion dollar debt and they are saving us from loud television commercials? Give me a break!


Sure...think of all the unnecessary ear-related medical bills that will be avoided.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Marriner said:


> A multi-trillion dollar debt and they are saving us from loud television commercials? Give me a break!


Yeah, the economy is frustrating and I wish they would do more to bring down the debt. However, the mundane day to day stuff still has to get done. 

Mike


----------



## Mustang Dave

Marriner said:


> A multi-trillion dollar debt and they are saving us from loud television commercials? Give me a break!


Right the FCC should be working on the debt problem. 

Glad to hear this act is finally coming to fruition but we should have never needed this act in the first place. Reasonable thinking would have figured out making commercials louder on the public's TV's would eventually get squashed out of annoyance.


----------



## kenglish

Retro said:


> Now if we could get something done about the excessive on screen graphics for various channels, promoting upcoming shows, etc...
> 
> It's like: Yes i know the new season of Deadliest Catch is on next, i have a program guide, DVR and don't need a countdown clock in the corner of the screen distracting even more..


They'll regulate that one next. Soon, the FCC will be regulating like a HOA-On-Speed, and nothing will be safe except the internet. :lol:


----------



## kenglish

I wonder how many commercials will now just become "Visually Annoying", to get your attention? Advertisers paid a lot of money to make their spots "stand out" from the rest of the programming. 
Hope it hasn't made them go off on a tangent. Or, worse, just quit advertising at all...and then have no programming.


----------



## SayWhat?

I wouldn't object to a ban on on-screen graphics during anything other than news programs.

Anything other than a small, translucent station/network ID bug is unnecessary.


----------



## Donb01

Iromoda has got the answer to this one, as I have a little experience in the production process. It's not as much about the volume setting on your listening device, or the broadcasters "volume knob" so to speak as it is about the gain that is used to record the content.

Anyone that remembers the "olden days" with recording on tape, and those level meters, or works doing sound or recording for various bands and other related productions knows that in most cases your average audio mix wants to be set between 0 and +3 on the level scale to not stress the equipment or introduce too much distortion and a lot of other technical details.

The people who record advertisements, and ESPECIALLY movie trailers for theaters, tend to record that material with the meters "pegged" at +6 to +9. So at the same volume level on the knob you are amplifying a signal that starts out louder by 30 - 50% and the result is greater volume out the speakers. Those of us who have been projectionists in the movie theater industry have to constantly deal with a trade off between customers complaining about trailers ripping their heads off or customers complaining because they can't hear the movie. Those who have the cash can install compressors or automatic level controls on their systems to minimize that, and I am amazed that more television and audio manufacturers don't include that function on their devices, but the downside of that technology is that if you compress the audio stream on your movies or music you are losing the bottom end of that explosion or the top end of that scream that is supposed to scare the crap out of you, and that lessens your viewing experience.

What the FCC is doing here is a better solution because it is requiring the advertising content producers to "normalize" their volume with the rest of the content (at least in TV, I doubt this affects movie trailers) and therefore it will allow you to experience your viewing as the people who created it intended without having to play with the volume or have special hardware. I believe the year is to allow everyone to have no excuses for why they have not done so, but as others have stated the obvious - all it will take is the production studios to turn down their gain knobs a little bit and there is no reason they shouldn't have seen the writing on the wall. For the next year they will just milk it as long as they can before making the change.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Mustang Dave said:


> Right the FCC should be working on the debt problem.
> 
> Glad to hear this act is finally coming to fruition but we should have never needed this act in the first place. Reasonable thinking would have figured out making commercials louder on the public's TV's would eventually get squashed out of annoyance.


Actually the bill was enacted by Congress and signed into law by the President. The FCC just enforces the law.

Mike


----------



## Mustang Dave

Mike Bertelson said:


> Actually the bill was enacted by Congress and signed into law by the President. The FCC just enforces the law.
> 
> Mike


Ah that would be correct and makes my post somewhat incorrect and unnecessary. Marriner, has a valid complaint then I guess!


----------



## chick3112215

new tv's have an option to "level" the volume don't they? Couldn't they do something like increase revenue and cut spending to pay for two wars and get people working instead? And they wonder why they have a 7% approval rating......

<rant off>


----------



## Dave DFW

For most people the dvr or the mute is the answer, but you would think the makers of the commercials would realize that maxing out the volume is counter productive. Given the amout of market research to target ads and the cost to air them I imagine they would like people to view the ad.

The only reason I can think of as to why this happens is to allow for different broadcast levels by the tv stations.

I'm still pleased that it will be fixed, but it should not have taken legislation. That's just how the world works these days I guess.


----------



## TheDurk

As DVR penetration grows, the higher volume becomes counter-productive. I'm frequently on the computer as I watch TV, and I will often let the commercial play as I focus on what is on my computer screen for a minute. But if a really loud one comes on, I'm hitting 30SKIP until I'm back to the program. So all commercials suffer as a result of the loud one. If they are not obnoxious and truly interesting, I might watch it...once.


----------



## theedger

I believe the problem with LOUD commercials comes from the insertion end of viewing, POST feed. DTV, Dish, Comcast... they take the existing feed that has a processed audio level and insert 'local' inventory. The insertion may not be calibrated to the same '0' reference as the 'network feed'. Broadcasters have audio processing equipment to prevent audio from reaching a certain level. It's the same for all stations. Most commonly used is an Optimod. It doesn't really matter how low or high the level feeding it is, the output will not go past a certain peak. You can control the density/rms of the processed audio, but it won't peak higher. A full produced commercial audio may have music + voice compared to a TV show that may just have spoken word at the time of transition and the perceived level difference is more pronounced.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

theedger said:


> I believe the problem with LOUD commercials comes from the insertion end of viewing, POST feed. DTV, Dish, Comcast... they take the existing feed that has a processed audio level and insert 'local' inventory. The insertion may not be calibrated to the same '0' reference as the 'network feed'. Broadcasters have audio processing equipment to prevent audio from reaching a certain level. It's the same for all stations. Most commonly used is an Optimod. It doesn't really matter how low or high the level feeding it is, the output will not go past a certain peak. You can control the density/rms of the processed audio, but it won't peak higher. A full produced commercial audio may have music + voice compared to a TV show that may just have spoken word at the time of transition and the perceived level difference is more pronounced.


I'm not so sure. I remember when all I had was rabbit ears (about a dozen or so channels in North Jersey) and the commercials were louder. It's been that was as long as I can remember.

I don't have OTA these days but maybe someone else can let us know how loud, or not loud, OTA commercials are.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'm not so sure. I remember when all I had was rabbit ears (about a dozen or so channels in North Jersey) and the commercials were louder. It's been that was as long as I can remember.
> 
> I don't have OTA these days but maybe someone else can let us know how loud, or not loud, OTA commercials are.
> 
> Mike


Having been very interested in this topic for some time, and carefully following events this past week...its safe to say some noticeable improvement as to excessive loud commercials has been seen since CALM kicked in.

My wife and I have seen 2 cases (during Fox's "X Factor" program) of some lingering bad ones, but they are now rare.

I no longer use OTA channels, but 2 folks I know who do were asked in the past 2 days how the commercial megavolume problems seemed...and both also noticed things have gotten better, including OTA channels at their location.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Having been very interested in this topic for some time, and carefully following events this past week...its safe to say some noticeable improvement as to excessive loud commercials has been seen since CALM kicked in.
> 
> My wife and I have seen 2 cases (during Fox's "X Factor" program) of some lingering bad ones, but they are now rare.
> 
> I no longer use OTA channels, but 2 folks I know who do were asked in the past 2 days how the commercial megavolume problems seemed...and both also noticed things have gotten better, including OTA channels at their location.


Well, that would seem to indicate it's on the source end of things.

Mike


----------



## loudo

The network commercials have gotten a little better, but the inserted DirecTV commercial are still louder, on some channels.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

loudo said:


> The network commercials have gotten a little better, but the inserted DirecTV commercial are still louder, on some channels.


The DIRECTV commercials are some of the worst offenders.

Mike


----------



## Nick

The worst thing in the world is having to stand in line at the post office. Next to that, it's having to reach for the remote.


----------



## blarg

Adult Swim on DTV is horrible. I usually put it on at night when I'm falling asleep and I have to choose between having the commercials wake me up, or not being able to hear the programs.

There are some other pretty bad offenders too. Another trick they use is going broadcasting all the audio on one channel in multi-channel audio. Although the "average" volume over all channels is still the same, it's still louder. 50-50 and 100-0 still average out to the same level, but 100-0 is twice as loud in the "working" speaker. TNT is notorious for doing this.

I hope the new law addresses this too.


----------



## TBlazer07

Mike Bertelson said:


> Commercial Advertisement Loudness Mitigation Act.
> 
> Yes it is as it sounds (pun intended ). The FCC will now regulate the loudness of commercials on TV.
> 
> The law goes into effect today.
> 
> http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2011/db1213/DOC-311479A1.pdf
> 
> It's about bleepin' time!
> 
> Mike


 Now if they "regulate" this as much as they "enforce" the Do Not Call list it will be great <NOT>.


----------



## DrZaius

F1 Fan said:


> If you looked at the press release you will see that Directv is one of the first companies to provide this service and has been doing it for a few months.... thats why most of you havent noticed it being so bad lately.
> 
> Apparantly they monitor the db levels of the program and average it out and the commercials have to be within so many db of that so they automatically adjust for it at their end.
> 
> Another plus for Directv!


Good for them since they are and have been the biggest offender when it comes to overall loudness of their promos. Their promos are still several db louder than the programming around their spots. I know this site is largely supported by dtv staff but come on! you guys are not fooling anyone.


----------



## itzme

It's been about a year from the last post here. I wonder what we might expect on Direct and elsewhere. Will we see CALM kick in this Jan 1?


----------



## Cyber36

For a non DVR user, the problem is still there & is bad as it's ever been......


----------



## loudo

It is near the end of the year, and still it is as bad as ever. The other night my wife was watching OWN and it had commercials that were about twice as loud as the programing. After two or three of those she got mad and changed channels.


----------



## yosoyellobo

I was watching a UEFA match on one of the 480 channels and switch over to another game on Fox and it almost blew my ears off.


----------



## itzme

You raise a good question. I'm not sure CALM would address the volume change between channel transitions, just between a given channel's programming and its commercials. Hmmm. 

So has anyone seen or heard if this will affect Directv or any other carrier on January 1.


----------



## Matt9876

I hope this rule applies to my ROKU content, some of the commercials will blow you out of your chair.:listening


----------



## satcrazy

From what I read, broadcasters had a year [ from Dec 15, 2011] to get their act together.

Technically, We should see [ Hear] changes in a week's time, but I forsee a lot of "foot dragging".

While this is not a threat to national security, people were told [ by the gov.]the blasting commercials would be remedied in a year.

We shall see.....


----------



## Mike Bertelson

satcrazy said:


> From what I read, broadcasters had a year [ from Dec 15, 2011] to get their act together.
> 
> Technically, We should see [ Hear] changes in a week's time, but I forsee a lot of "foot dragging".
> 
> While this is not a threat to national security, people were told [ by the gov.]the blasting commercials would be remedied in a year.
> 
> We shall see.....


The "foot dragging" was built into this. The law was signed in 2010, went into effect in Dec 2011 giving the broadcasters a year to comply.

IOW, they had a year to drag their feet, now the fines can begin...if someone complains. :grin:

Mike


----------



## satcrazy

Mike Bertelson said:


> The "foot dragging" was built into this. The law was signed in 2010, went into effect in Dec 2011 giving the broadcasters a year to comply.
> 
> IOW, they had a year to drag their feet, now the fines can begin...if someone complains. :grin:
> 
> Mike


Ahhhh, didn't know this was 2 years in the making.

The article I read stated broadcasters would have to prove "hardship" to get an extension. [ beyond this December 15,] Hardship? Oh please. 
There are a number of channels whose commercials are at the same volume as the program, History was one that I noticed while watching Hatfields and McCoys. So it's do-able.

IMO, product ads are paying more moola for louder commercials.

I didn't have to mute or turn down the volume while watching History, so I actually heard some commercials. It makes no sense to blast a commercial just to have someone tune you out. I don't get this logic.:nono:


----------



## itzme

I actually think I noticed CALM in effect today when watching truTV during the daytime. And like satcrazy said, I inadvertently found myself sort of listening to a commercial... til I jumped forward.


----------



## Newshawk

satcrazy said:


> The article I read stated broadcasters would have to prove "hardship" to get an extension. [ beyond this December 15,] Hardship? Oh please.


I believe the waivers are for smaller, sub-100 market stations that can't afford sophisticated sound leveling equipment. I used to work at one-WMGM-TV40, Wildwood/Atlantic City. Even though it was in the #4 market (Philadelphia), it was only viewable in the Atlantic/Cape May/Cumberland county section of NJ and a small section of NE Delaware. When I was there, Master Control was completely operator controlled. I haven't been back there in years, so I don't know if they have automated yet. I doubt that any national cable/satellite network would qualify for a waiver.


----------



## loudo

I found it very humorous the other day. I was watching the morning news on FOX 23, Portland. They were doing a story saying that stations had to comply with this, starting that day. It was no more then 3 minutes later they went to a commercial. It was so loud, I wanted to call the station and ask them what part of their story didn't they understand.


----------



## mreposter

Can they ban the Debbie Boone Lifestyle Lift commercials while they're at it?


----------



## satcrazy

loudo said:


> I found it very humorous the other day. I was watching the morning news on FOX 23, Portland. They were doing a story saying that stations had to comply with this, starting that day. It was no more then 3 minutes later they went to a commercial. It was so loud, I wanted to call the station and ask them what part of their story didn't they understand.


LOL. Good one!:lol:


----------



## Xsabresx

Has anyone noticed commercials being painfully loud lately?

What I THINK is happening is what I expected to happen. It seems like they have changed the audio on commercial to mono and cranked the treble way up. 

The way I understood CALM was that the "level" had to be the same as the actual show. I always felt that they could crank the treble way up so that (using very simple terms) if the tv show volume was at "5" the commercial would be turned up to "5" as well but since the treble was cranked up so high it actually was louder to the point of being painful.


----------



## fluffybear

Xsabresx said:


> Has anyone noticed commercials being painfully loud lately?
> 
> What I THINK is happening is what I expected to happen. It seems like they have changed the audio on commercial to mono and cranked the treble way up.
> 
> The way I understood CALM was that the "level" had to be the same as the actual show. I always felt that they could crank the treble way up so that (using very simple terms) if the tv show volume was at "5" the commercial would be turned up to "5" as well but since the treble was cranked up so high it actually was louder to the point of being painful.


I don't think commercials have gotten louder but the volume levels in shows are much less then before. There are a number of shows which I find myself having to turn up the volume louder to what I would consider normal (I typically have my volume level set at around 9 or 10 and lately have found the need to watch several shows at 15 or 16.)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> I don't think commercials have gotten louder but the volume levels in shows are much less then before. There are a number of shows which I find myself having to turn up the volume louder to what I would consider normal (I typically have my volume level set at around 9 or 10 and lately have found the need to watch several shows at 15 or 16.)


+1......I just got through viewing a episode of Law & Order on TNT. The volume level was fine. Terminator 2: Judgment Day is now playing. Volume level is much lower than the Law & Order episode or the commercials.


----------



## philtec

Government regulations of this type are almost never followed.
How many of us are on the "do not call" list and still receive tons of spam phone calls, even on our cell phones.


----------



## loudo

I have seen very little change since it took effect. The violators are still violating.


----------



## AntAltMike

I just got figuratively knocked out of my chair by a commercial during The Simpsons on WTTG 5.1 in Washington, DC. The next commercial was also louder than the show though not as loud as the first commercial, but it did have an annoying sound that I think is the sound that used to come from use of a wa-wa pedal. Now that the Simpsons is back on, I am jumping back and forth between it and some other broadcast TV shows and the Simpsons seems a little softer, but it is a difficult comparison to make because of the difference in content.

Update: during the final commercial break, all four commercials were louder than the show:

1. Bob's Discount Furniture: loud and enhanced by "crazy eddie" st;le of shoiuting
2. McDonald's 2 for $3 fillet of fish commercial: _enhanced_ by alarm
3. Cherrios: loud, but non-invasive
4. Bob's Discount Furniture: not as loud as the first one


----------



## satcrazy

MysteryMan said:


> +1......I just got through viewing a episode of Law & Order on TNT. The volume level was fine. Terminator 2: Judgment Day is now playing. Volume level is much lower than the Law & Order episode or the commercials.


Yup, noticed this myself.

Also read somewhere when this subject originally surfaced that this would be tried as an "alternative" to the new law. [ lowering the volume of the actual program, causing consumer to crank it up]

Whoever originally wrote this law needs to revisit it. I can't find much on how the new law will be implemented [ if at all] so was this just a ruse?


----------

